# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Terrorist by John Updike

## JEK

Highly recommend it.

----------


## JEK

The plot is amazingly similar to the foiled Holland Tunnel plot. Updike set the scene in the Lincoln.

----------


## rivertrash

JEK -- Just finished it last night.  Thanks for the recommendation.  It was a really good read.  Updike can really make you feel the hopeless discontent of Jack and Beth.  And I loved the quirky humor in the name Tylenol.  How does he get away with that?  Haven't read anything by him in a long time and it made me want to go back and re-read the Rabbit series.

----------


## andynap

I must be the illerate on this board because I am 100 pages into this and it is a very hard read- run on sentences, no dialogue to speak of, stream of consciousness-brutal. This is NOT a beach read for sure. I will persevere.

----------


## JEK



----------


## Island Visitor

And Jane said "Dick Dick!  Can you do this"?

Okay JEK, dealer's choice:

You want a couch or a shark for this thread?

----------


## JEK

> And Jane said "Dick Dick!  Can you do this"?
> 
> Okay JEK, dealer's choice:
> 
> You want a couch or a shark for this thread?



Give Andy the couch . . . .

----------


## Island Visitor



----------


## andynap

The only Terrorist in this book is Updike. I am now up to page 180 and I don't get it. The ruminations of an old writer who used to be OK. I counted one sentence that was 12 lines long. How am I supposed to listen to sports radio in the morning and read this stuff at the same time? 12 lines long?? Kill someone already. LOL

----------


## Island Visitor

Okay, I'll ask the question:

Why on God's green earth when the nightly so-called news is filled with doings of terrorists do you folks read a book about terrorists for enjoyment?

Miker:  Send me a quick PM when you get your first shipment of "Love On Saline - A Story Of Champagne And Passion" and I will put in my order.

----------


## andynap

> Okay, I'll ask the question:
> 
> Why on God's green earth when the nightly so-called news is filled with doings of terrorists do you folks read a book about terrorists for enjoyment?
> 
> Miker:  Send me a quick PM when you get your first shipment of "Love On Saline - A Story Of Champagne And Passion" and I will put in my order.



For the same reason I watched "In the Shoes of Bin Laden" last night. I would like to understand why these people act the way they do. And- JEK recommended it.

----------


## JEK

> Okay, I'll ask the question:
> 
> Why on God's green earth when the nightly so-called news is filled with doings of terrorists do you folks read a book about terrorists for enjoyment?



To gain an understanding of a world that can produce such radicals in suburbia.  The parallels to the London issues are remarkable.

----------


## Island Visitor

What is mysterious about what is going on?  Bin Laden has told us many times why some people act the way they do.  Even so, I never want to criticize fellows for educating themselves.  So, bravo mes amis, bravo.

----------

